# Eclipse AVN 6620 and BT-E600 Problems



## sn95chico (May 10, 2010)

I just ordered the eclipse parrot bluetooth hands free kit

well the real problem is i have amps in my system and i have not installed it because i no its not going to work(it used the stock speaker wires)

i have read the forum about getting a N-806 electronic a/b switch 

but is there anyone else out there that has figured out how to do this without having to buy an extra 26 dollar part 

also if I just install a speaker under my dash is it going to play music at all times as well 

please let me know if you have fixed these problem and if i should just install a speaker on a relay our i should just order the a/b switch i need 


also if you own this unit does it work ok 


Thanks you guys so much you all help out so much....


----------



## DAT Sucks (Jul 31, 2009)

if you do not hook up the speaker inputs from the deck the outputs will work with a speaker under the dash only when the phone is on.


----------



## sn95chico (May 10, 2010)

so i have to cut the parrat wiring harness and connect the speakers im going to put under my dash to the speaker wires coming off the harness from the bluetooth not the speaker outputs of the deck . i thought that the deck is what amps the sound.

also do i have to cut the pink phone mute so the system mutes the sound our will i have to turn it down 


so i really need help with this thanks guys 

i just might have to buy the a/b switcher to do it right


----------



## DAT Sucks (Jul 31, 2009)

The black box from the Parrot kit is a 6 watt amp. The pink wire will mute the system. Basically when you hook up the Parrot you are only muting the system so you can talk on the phone. I have mine hooked up using the n806 and a loc. The problem I am having is I have noise from the loc. If you run the underdash speaker you do not need the n806. Google the n806 and see what comes up then just read the info it will become apparent how it works. Good luck man it will be worth it.


----------



## sn95chico (May 10, 2010)

Ya i have read eveything on it about 5 times lol 

but i just did not want to order that 26 dollar part 

so all just run the speaker under my dash using the speaker output of the black box only thank you so much 

how do you like the unit does it work ok for you

i wish there was another way to hook this think up with amps 

but thanks for your help


----------



## sn95chico (May 10, 2010)

so i hooked everything up today and i could not get the speaker to work just with the bluetooth 

it works great with the speaker under the dash but it plays with the system and it does not sound bad because you really can hear it with it turned up but 

I really dont like it hooked up this way 

its there anyone else that can help me 

thanks


----------



## sn95chico (May 10, 2010)

WITH ALL THE INSTALLERS OUT THERE NO ONE CAN HELP 


PLEASE HELP THANKS 


A


----------

